# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime Hot Prinz

## ermela sweet

Te uroj edhe 100 vjet te lumtura se bashku me te dashurit e zemres

----------


## thirsty

Ku e njeh Pincin ti me? ti sa hyre ketu

Pinc, ta kem uru vitin e kaluar
ma ke nje urim borxh

kur te me urosh, do te uroj  :perqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

Urime , jete te gjate e te lumtur !

----------


## Foleja_

Urime ditelindja Hot .I festofsh edhe 100 ditelindje te tjera te embela si je edhe vet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy

U befsh edhe 100 prinz  :buzeqeshje:  gezuar

----------


## orhideja

Prinzi po festoka sot ditelindjen  :buzeqeshje: 


Edhe shume e shume tjera, djali.........ashtu si ti i do dhe me ke do........te lumtura cdohere  :buzeqeshje: 

Te perqafoj nga larg, duke te uru edhe marrjen e fronit te mbretit sa me pare  :perqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

Hoti paska lind ne diten e Deshmoreve  :buzeqeshje: 

Gezuar ditelindjen .Qofsh perhere i lumtur dhe i rrethuar me dashuri 
Suksese ne cdo hap qe hedh : )



Orhide ,me mire eshte Prinz se ka me pak pergjegjesi  :ngerdheshje:   Sa me pak pushtet te kete Hoti ,aq me mire eshte  :perqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Cake sot me te dyja duart Hot  :pa dhembe: Shumee urimee per tyyyyy,edhe 100 te lumtura ,prane me te dashurve tu :buzeqeshje: ,

----------


## e panjohura

Hot urime edhe nga une,i gezofsh edhe shum ne lumturi e shendet...

----------


## broken_smile

gezuar ditelindjen hot prinz  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

Hot me kete torte te uroj paç nje jete te embel e me keto lule qe kjo jete te jete e bukur e me shume arome Shpresoj qe jeta te jete akoma me bujare me ty ne vitet e ardhshme te te dhuroj shume momente te bukura 
Gezuar ditelindjen

----------


## toni54

Me rastin e ditelindjes deshiroj qe te dergoj urimet me te perzemerta, me deshire qe kjo dite e lumtur te jete per ty sot dhe ashtu lete vazhdoj gjat gjithe jetes tuaj lumturija dhe gezimi .urime mik......

----------


## kleadoni

Urime hot-prinz, edhe 100 pranvera te tjera!

----------


## Agim Metbala

*I dashur dhe i respektuar Hot, pranoni urimet më të sinqerta, i pritsh edhe shumë e shumë të tjerë, bashkë me më të dashurit...
Shëndeti, hareja, qeshja, sukseset...qofshin me ty përherë...
Jetëgjatësi...*

----------


## goldian

U befsh 100 vjec

----------


## B@Ne

_Gezuar Hot , na u befsh sa te doje zemra , me shendet te plote dhe lumturi_

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar ditelindjen Prinz  :buzeqeshje: 
Tu plotsofshin te gjithe deshirat e zemres dhe kalofsh sa me bukur sonte , me ne ose pa ne nuk rendesi :-D



Kummer, sei lahm! Sorge, sei blind!
Long lebe das Geburtstagskind.

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 dhe jetë të lumtur!

----------


## Lexuesi_

Me Gzime o Hot me Gzime.

----------


## white_snake

Urime ditelindjon mo Prinz, edhe 100 vite te tjera mbushur me lumturi e gezime!

----------

